

How To Make Your iPhone App Launch Faster (by faking it) - bensummers
http://www.dragthing.com/blog/?p=246

======
jacquesm
The really amazing thing here is that it should take a full four seconds to
launch a calculator application on a mobile phone.

That should be instant, no delay at all.

A calculator application with such limited functionality should be well under
100 K and load in a split second.

~~~
jdg
I bet you could build it in a weekend, too?

~~~
jacquesm
errmm... does this count ?

A casio fx something or other clone.

The binary was 61107 bytes long (statically linked).

<http://ww.com/qwmcalc.txt>

Took about a week. I don't recall claiming it only took a weekend.

Apologies for the 'classic' style coding, it's pretty old code. The window
manager this talks to was for the Qnx operating system.

